
Alienation Is Killing Americans and Japanese - ALee
http://nautil.us/blog/-alienation-is-killing-americans-and-japanese
======
taurath
Whats especially interesting is that Japan is a culture of honor and
conformity, and the US is a culture of generally individualism. Someone living
out deep in the suburbs that doesn't have kids really doesn't have many
options outside of work to meet people or make friends. The only community
centers we have are Schools and Churches, but a huge segment of the population
doesn't go to either - they stay at home and watch TV, or maybe go to a bar
and don't speak to anyone.

My parents both retired recently - they found after "work" there was really
nothing to do, and 90% of their social lives went away after they left their
job. I'm quite worried about the time they are spending at home - one can
spend weekends landscaping the yard only so long. Maybe my trouble is I
haven't had very good examples of good social lives, but it seems like its a
problem overall in American society - once out of school or college there's no
default place to go.

~~~
danielvf
(If they are near any kind of city, there are zillions of clubs for every
hobby you can imagine, plus many ways to volunteer. People tend to do a lot of
socializing at both of these. These clubs are usually super accepting of new
members. )

------
autotune
Looks like lack of alienation is killing nautil.us. Cached version (scroll
down):
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:kgVH5lq...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:kgVH5lqAiLkJ:nautil.us/blog/-alienation-
is-killing-americans-and-japanese+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us) also, this is why
you need caching and high availability implemented on the back end... and
after looking at their "about us" page staff, apparently a sysadmin.

